# SeaFight On Line Pirate Game



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

iratehi:Harr mateys, 'ere's a game worth sinking yer cutlass into. Register and build up your ship and sail the seven seas iratewheto plunder and sink ships. 

http://us1.seafight.com/index.es?aid=481&sid=3c55c245de6496fbfc42938519063146

Yar...(ahem -- clears throat) Found this on line game accidental like signed up (using spam address of course) and gave it a quick run. Seems you are given a ship some gold and pearls and can add cannons and other things to it to make it better, hire crewirates:, buy equipment, ammo, and sail off and try to find someone to sink and plunder their booty (whatever they have aboard) go back to port build your ship and crew up and do it again. iratesad
Nice graphics and not TOO complex of a game play. On line streaming game looks like. iratetyp
Want to quell that wanderlust and pirate in ye try it out... arr. irate:


Be looking fer ye on the field of battle... irate5:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Thanks for sharing!


 Aye ennytime lad but of course it'll cost ye a few fobs of gold now mind ye.


----------

